# RIP Dan Achen



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Very Sad news. Dan Achen has passed away from an apparent heart attack.
Dan was in Junkhouse and produced many Canadian acts. He owned and operated Catherine North Studios. I personally knew Dan through guitar and amp dealings. Nice guy, I always liked him. 
My sincerest condolences go out to Dan's family and many friends.
Eleven Reasons Dan Achen Was Cool | CHARTattack


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, saw this this morning. Bummer. I always liked Junkhouse and it's a shame Dan had to go so early - he was only 51.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Crap. That's a shame. Condolences to all who were close to him.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## kohjinagata (Mar 16, 2010)

I had the pleasure to work with Dan and count him among my friends. He'll be deeply missed by a lot of people I'm sure. It's really too bad.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I didn't know Dan but I met him once at a Junkhouse show when I was about 18. When I told him that he was one of my guitar influences he was like "no way!" and pulled up a stool. He sat and chatted with me for about 15 minutes. What a cool guy and an amazing musician. I'd always hoped to meet him again someday.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I first met Dan back in the early nineties when we were working at the Guitar Clinic. I found out about this a little late, and I couldn't believe it. Dan was one of the most tasteful 'it's just as important what you don't play' and all around cool guys I've ever met. I'll never see a pair or cowboy boots, a vox AC30 or a Les Paul Jr without thinking about that fiendish grin of his.


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

RIP...far too young..


----------



## MichaelChambers (Jul 9, 2010)

Dan's legacy lives on. He certianly left his mark on many of us who worked with him over the years. After his time in Junkhouse, Dan had a great career as a producer and studio owner in Hamilton. I feel lucky to have had the opportunity to work with him as a recording engineer on so many recordings.

One of Dan's closest friends, Ian Smith, wrote a song called Passing Trains very soon after Dan passed away. We recorded it at Catherine North, and it was the first new project we started without Dan. 

We're releasing the song today, July 13, in honour of Dan's birthday: Tribute to Dan Achen released


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Michael, what a great song! Thanks for recording and posting it!

I still draw inspiration from Dan and Junkhouse to this day. His guitar sound is amazing.


----------

